# Interview Questions



## paulus (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello peeps

I'm preparing an email interview with Leo Au Yeung, who is one of the people who helped choreograph the fight scenes in the Ip Man movie. I'll publish the interview on the site in my signature when it's ready. Does anyone have anything in particular they would like me to ask him?

Cheers.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 26, 2009)

I can't really think of anything man , but you can tell him I loved his work.
Looking forward to seeing the finished interview Paulus.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm curious to know if they had any intention of showing Wing Tzun vs. Bau gau? (spelling lol?) they were flaunting people on the kung fu street practicing the stepping and it made my heart race with anticipation, I guess this may not be too relevant tho, looking forward to reading it either way!


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 26, 2009)

How can I get a role in the next movie he does?

Let me read up more on him and then I will certainly have some questions for you.


----------



## paulus (Mar 26, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> How can I get a role in the next movie he does?


Added!

I've scoured the internet, but I couldn't find much information. There are a couple of vids on youtube showing Leo doing some Hung Gar and his own website but not much else. He gets a mention on the sifu page of wcarchive too (Ip Man > Ip Chun > Samuel Kwok).


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Mar 26, 2009)

Guy is an idiot
He tried to open a wing chun class in my hall!
Granted it was a different day to when I was teaching, but that ***** just isn't on
My main problem was that people would be confused with any advertising I did (ie they would think we were the same schools)

When I rang him, I offered to help him find halls in the area (which were actually better venues) and he thought it was a challenge match, and basically said that he 'could take anyone'

Therefore, whilst I enjoyed the Ip Man film, I will always have a sore spot for that guy


----------



## Emptyhand (Mar 29, 2009)

Paulus,

Do you have any plans on making a podcast?


----------



## nico (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello Kamon Guy,
Last I heard we live in a free country and there are no rules about where or when Martial Art schools can be open.  I don't believe calling a fellow martial arts instructor an idiot on a public forum is fitting behavior for a martial arts instructor.
Thanks


----------



## paulus (Mar 29, 2009)

Emptyhand said:


> Paulus,
> 
> Do you have any plans on making a podcast?


That's not a bad idea. I might explore that if I ever do another interview. The thing I like about email interviews is that they're not too intimidating for the interviewee and you don't get too tongue-tied when you're put on the spot. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## dungeonworks (Mar 30, 2009)

nico said:


> Hello Kamon Guy,
> Last I heard we live in a free country and there are no rules about where or when Martial Art schools can be open.  I don't believe calling a fellow martial arts instructor an idiot on a public forum is fitting behavior for a martial arts instructor.
> Thanks



...but there are things such as common courtesy.  I live in a free country too and this is rarely used freely these days.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Mar 30, 2009)

nico said:


> Hello Kamon Guy,
> Last I heard we live in a free country and there are no rules about where or when Martial Art schools can be open. I don't believe calling a fellow martial arts instructor an idiot on a public forum is fitting behavior for a martial arts instructor.
> Thanks


Free country? When did you start believing that? 
And if it was a free country then I should be allowed to call anyone an idiot, including you. Idiot

I'm sure that if a martial artist who does exactly the same art as you, tried to open in your hall without any discussion, I'm sure you wouldn't mind (rolleyes)

As it is, the point is, I spent a long time building up advertising for that hall, and my issue mainly was that people would get confused as to which style was which (before I trained in kung fu, I thought all kung fu was the same) 

When I rang the guy to have a friendly chat about the situation, he was a jerk. I pointed out that the situation wouldn't benefit either of us and he turned round and said 'I've had people come down to my school before to challenge me and I've dealt with them'

People who know me know that I'm reasonable. At the hall I teach from, there are kickboxing lessons and a karate school who do it during the week
I have no problem with this. The main problem stemmed from his advertising which listed 'wing chun' everywhere and was formatted in the same style as ours. It would be like using a KFC outlet as a Dallas chicken during the week. 

As it was, I wasn't greatly bothered (ie if the guy really wanted to teach there then so be it - I'm not a bully), but the guy's attitude really stank. 

Nico, I have no idea what your problem is - I expect you are probably his student or something, either way your comment was just pointless. If you truly believe what you say, then you are someone I really have no time for 

ps Thankyou to dungeonworks


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 30, 2009)

paulus said:


> That's not a bad idea. I might explore that if I ever do another interview. The thing I like about email interviews is that they're not too intimidating for the interviewee and you don't get too tongue-tied when you're put on the spot. Thanks for the suggestion.


 
Did you send him the questions yet?
Can we still add some questions?


----------



## paulus (Mar 30, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Did you send him the questions yet?
> Can we still add some questions?


Yep, I've sent the questions off and am just waiting to hear back from him now.

Was there something else you wanted to ask? If you've got any additional questions, you could always post them on the blog.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 30, 2009)

Folks,
Please remember that MT is known for "Friendly discussion", and shape your behavior accordingly.  Name calling is most certainly not very friendly, huh?


----------



## blindsage (Mar 30, 2009)

nico said:


> Hello Kamon Guy,
> Last I heard we live in a free country and there are no rules about where or when Martial Art schools can be open. I don't believe calling a fellow martial arts instructor an idiot on a public forum is fitting behavior for a martial arts instructor.
> Thanks


 
You're calling on Kamon to be polite and thoughtful because he's an MA instructor, but excusing the disrespectful behavior of another MA instructor towards him because 'it's a free country'.  Well done at a selective (and arbitrary) use of the notions of respect, an MA instructor's appropriate behavior, and freedom.


----------



## NKB (Mar 30, 2009)

Gents, 

The problem i believe is not as simple as it appears or what Kevin Chan is explaining it to be from his side.

In the past Kevin has disrespected his Sifu (Samuel Kwok) and has been kicked out of the school and does no longer have any affiliation to the Ip Man traditional chinese kung fu form of which Samuel is the beacon in present times.

Leo is, if not the highest ranking, then at least one of the highest ranking students of Samuel Kwok who Ip Chun instructed him to seek advancement in his Wing Chun from.

As has been mentioned in previous posts - i don't believe this is the place where dirty laundry should be hung out in the open and Kevin started his comment very distastefully - regardless of what the reality is... Leo's expertise are apparantly in high demand as can be seen from the people seeking his advice on the very life of the man who revolutionised the wing chun style.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Mar 31, 2009)

NKB said:


> Gents,
> 
> The problem i believe is not as simple as it appears or what Kevin Chan is explaining it to be from his side.
> 
> ...


 
First off, I think you are thinking that I am Kevin Chan. I am not
Secondly, Kevin Chan has strong affiliations to the IP Man traditional system (Look at the front page of our website and you will see Kevin Chan's life membership certificate)

Secondly, Sam Kwok is the beacon of Ip Man traditional chinese form? Since when? That statement in itself shows a lot about what kind of person you are and that like many other wing chunners, brainwashed into believing that your instructor is some kind of god. 
Sam Kwok is okay. I like his vids of him and Ip Chun doing chi sao, but for realistic self defence, I just wouldn't go to him

I never knew that Kevin Chan was kicked out of Sam Kwok, but I know what Kevin is like and he is a great guy. His skill speaks for itself but he isn't infalliable. He makes mistakes, but he is humble enough to admit them when they happen

To say that he got kicked out without saying why isn't very helpful. I have known schools to kick students out merely because they didn't call their instructors 'Sensei' or because they pointed out that a move wouldn't work

I have trained with Kevin Chan for a long time and he is one of the (if not the) best instructors I have ever seen

I base my opinions on experience, and the fact that Leo tried to open up at my hall I can forgive. He may not have realised that another wing chun school used the hall (although its very unlikely)
However, upon phoning the guy and pointing this out, I would have expected a little respect and courtesy - the same courtesy that everyone is harping on about on here. He didn't. Instead he was trying to 'call me out' in a really flaky way, despite my honest and kind offer to help the guy find a new hall

People get too carried away by reputations and silly notions that instructors are beyond normal people

My students like me, and if any of them felt bullied by me etc, I would be heartbroken

Leo wasn't asked advice about the guy who transformed wing chun - he merely helped in some of the choreography
Kevin Chan was once asked to audition for Liu Kang in Mortal Kombat (no joke), doesn't mean that Kevin Chan knew everything about the videogame...


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey I got chucked out and I'm a top bloke , just ask me I'll tell you how great I am.

What I don't get is why would you want to open up a school where somebody is already teaching Wing Chun anyway . Its just not the done thing , but apart from that it just doesn't make sense , you would both be competing for the same market .

 I've had to search out training halls before and even though its a huge pain in the **** , if I found out there was already a Wing Chun guy using said church hall or scout hall or whatever I would just keep on looking.

Kamon when you rang him up did he sound like he had a good grasp of English , maybe he just misunderstood you . If there was no language barrier then his attitude just defies logic.


----------



## paulus (Mar 31, 2009)

If I can take this thread a little off topic, the interview has been posted here.



AceHBK said:


> How can I get a role in the next movie he does?


Question 7. I see you in Ip Man 2, AceHBK. You'll have to post your demo reel here first though


----------



## Joab (Mar 31, 2009)

Kamon Guy said:


> Guy is an idiot
> He tried to open a wing chun class in my hall!
> Granted it was a different day to when I was teaching, but that ***** just isn't on
> My main problem was that people would be confused with any advertising I did (ie they would think we were the same schools)
> ...


 
It's my understanding that teachers of martial arts should always show respect for other teachers of the martial arts out of basic manners. Calling him an idiot seems very rude to me.


----------



## Joab (Mar 31, 2009)

Kamon Guy said:


> Free country? When did you start believing that?
> And if it was a free country then I should be allowed to call anyone an idiot, including you. Idiot
> 
> Joab: This calling people idiots really show a lack of maturity on your part.
> ...


 
Glad to hear your thankful at times.


----------



## Joab (Mar 31, 2009)

paulus said:


> If I can take this thread a little off topic, the interview has been posted here.
> 
> 
> Question 7. I see you in Ip Man 2, AceHBK. You'll have to post your demo reel here first though


 
It was a good interview, thanks.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah lets get this thread back on topic


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Mar 31, 2009)

Firstly - calling another instructor an idiot is not immature at all
If that was the case, you guys have not been training in martial arts very long

I think some of you need to venture out of dojos where people walk on water and chop metal in two with their hands and get real

The world is full of fake instructors, idiot instructors, instructors with dangerous attitudes and the quicker you guys recognise that the better

If someone is an idiot in a phone conversation with me, then I'm not exactly gonna be nice about the guy. If you think that's immature, then some of you truly need to get into the real world

Instructors I train and work with have a no BS, protective attitude. I don't wanna see instructors (supposedly head instructor) starting trouble at other schools. That is a whole lot more immature and messed up than the use of the word 'idiot'

Most of you know that I'm an honest, straight talking guy, and I will say that I have no idea on the level of the guys skill with regards to martial arts. My concern lies solely with the guys attitude. Yes he speaks perfect english and yes he understood everything I was saying

I reiterated numerous times that it wasnt a dong sao or anything like that, but he kept saying things like, well if it was you wouldn't last two seconds!

People who know me know that I can handle myself but would never actively seek someone out. I offered the guy help and he was generally just pretty idiotic about the whole thing. Hence my use of the word idiot

Anyway, this is boring me now. My point was that if you're doing an interview with the guy, just be wary because he didn't come across as a nice guy that was all. I hate seeing people get crestfallen because they meet their heroes and realise they are jerks
Like when my mate met Carrie Fisher at a convention and she didn't even look at him.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 31, 2009)

paulus said:


> If I can take this thread a little off topic, the interview has been posted here.
> Question 7. I see you in Ip Man 2, AceHBK. You'll have to post your demo reel here first though


 
Thanks!  Hey great interview.  Now it makes me want to ask some more questions.  Looks like I need to get a demo reel done to see if I can get in the movie.  I wouldn't mind Donnie Yen beating me up a good number of time.

Thanks for the opportunity to ask questions!


----------

